# rechts ,zentriert und  links bündig auf einer Zeile



## jfg1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Rechts ,zentriert und  links bündig auf einer Zeile ---gibt es das?

Beispiel

     Datum                               Text                               Quelle
     Datum                               Text                               Quelle
     Datum                               Text                               Quelle
     Datum                               Text                               Quelle


In dieser Form habe ich die letzten 2 Jahre etwa 200  Auflistungen gemacht
Abstand ist nur durch leer Zeichen gemacht
Die ganzen Zeile ist verlinkt und wird beim Überfahren mit der Maus Unterstrichen


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in einer Zeile rechts bündig, zentriert und linksbündg zu stellen

und das ganze auch noch zu verlinken mit (neuer Seite und besimmter Größe --das isr aber nicht das Problem) zu öffnen?


----------



## SpiceLab (31. Oktober 2010)

Mit einer dreispaltigen Tabelle und dem align-Attribut des <td>-Elements.


```
<table border="1" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td align="right">Datum</td>
    <td align="center">Text</td>
    <td align="left">Quelle</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
und mit Verweisen entsprechend

```
<table border="1" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td align="right"><a href="">Datum</a></td>
    <td align="center"><a href="">Text</a></td>
    <td align="left"><a href="">Quelle</a></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## jfg1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke!

noch nicht ganz 100%

Der Betrachter solte nicht  merken das es jetzt mit einem anderen Quelltext weitergeht


gut währe wenn man nur einmal den Link in den Qelltext einfügen müsste.

verlange ich zu viel oder bin ich zu blöd?
sags einfach


----------



## SpiceLab (31. Oktober 2010)

jfg1 hat gesagt.:


> Der Betrachter solte nicht  merken das es jetzt mit einem anderen Quelltext weitergeht


Der Betrachter sieht garnichts vom Quelltext - es sei denn, er wirft dort einen gesonderten Blick rein.

Und selbst wenn, na und?

Alles andere müsstest du ansonsten mit einem anderen erweiterten HTML-Code, aber zusätzlich mittels CSS lösen, um die Ausrichtung der drei Blockinhalte in einer Zeile zu regeln, was du derzeit scheinbar mit geschützten Leerzeichen "*&nbsp;*" umständlich zurecht(d)rückst.

Diese Variante würde sich von deinem aktuellen Quellcode dann aber ebenfalls unterscheiden.


----------



## SpiceLab (31. Oktober 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Alles andere müsstest du ansonsten mit einem anderen erweiterten HTML-Code, aber zusätzlich mittels CSS lösen, um die Ausrichtung der drei Blockinhalte in einer Zeile zu regeln [...].
> 
> Diese Variante würde sich von deinem aktuellen Quellcode dann aber ebenfalls unterscheiden.




```
<a href=""><span class="datum">Datum</span><span class="text">Text</span><span class="quelle">Quelle</span></a>
```


```
a { 
display:block;
clear:left; 
}
a span {
float:left;
width:33%;
border:1px solid #000; /* optional, um die Ausrichtung des Inhalts zu visualisieren */
}
a span.datum { 
text-align:right; 
}
a span.text { 
text-align:center; 
}
a span.quelle { 
text-align:left; 
}
```


----------

